
Did I Discover a Major Hole in the Adblock Plus EasyList Filter? - 12345671
http://www.seolondonsurrey.co.uk/blog/-is-there-a-major-hole-in-the-adblock-plus-easy-list-filter
======
charlesvdv
It's normal. Some sites can register to AdBlock Plus if they think that theirs
ads are "acceptable". It will thus be whitelisted in their database.

If you want to learn more: [https://adblockplus.org/acceptable-
ads](https://adblockplus.org/acceptable-ads)

and also some are paying AdBlock Plus:
[http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/02/over-300-businesses-...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/02/over-300-businesses-
now-whitelisted-on-adblock-plus-10-pay-to-play/)

------
sofaofthedamned
What? These ads are on served from the domain, why would they be blocked
there?

------
jnevill
Hardy har har

